# Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich



## CoolNiro (17. Nov. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

baue seit 4 Tagen an meinem neuen Projekt und
werde es hier mal dokumentieren.

Ziel ist es im Vorgarten ein Becken zu schaffen welches
mit Grundwasser gespeist wird aus der immer noch vorhandenen
Pumpe der damaligen Baugrube. Diese hat bisher den Bachlauf 
gespeist in den der Überlauf des Beckens wieder münden soll.
Dank der Tegel-Schicht unter meinem Grundstück ist immer 
genug Wasser im Pumpenschacht vorhanden um die Waserversorgung
zu garantieren.

So sahs vorher aus (Zaun ausgehängt  )

Foto 

Erster Tag:

Aushub des Humus und Erdreichs mit Minibagger und Selbstlader LKW

Foto 

Foto 

Foto 

Hier soll soll der Überlauf zum Bachlauf hin, der in der Kellerabgrabung 
mündet.

Foto 

Zweiter Tag:

Kies einbringen und modelieren:





Foto 

Foto 

Erster Testwasserlauf ohne Folie zum Verdichten und ausspülen
großer Steine

Foto 

Dritter Tag:

Einbringung der transparenten UV beständigen Gewächshausfolie.
Hier werden einige stutzen, aber für meine Zwecke reicht diese
Folienart vollkommen aus. Kostenpunkt 4 x 12 Meter 70 Euro.
Nachahmung nur empfohlen bei ständigem Wasserzulauf und
nahezu komplett verdichtendem Untergrund !!

Leider gibts nur ein Foto vom Abend, da ich mit dem Kampf
gegen Falten zu sehr beschäftigt war und vergessen hab zu
fotografieren  

Foto 

Vierter Tag:

Wasser Marsch zum Testlauf und Justierung des Überlaufs

Foto 

Foto 

Der Wassereinlauf

Foto 

Der Überlauf

Foto 

Die aufmerksamen Beobachter  

Foto 

Zulauf und Überlauf halten sich die Waage und der Wasserstand 
ist stabil, der Bachlauf rauscht wieder wie vorher. Jetzt wird alles
in den Pool gepumpt da morgen dann der gewaschene Bachkies 
kommt um die Folie komplett abzudecken. Wenn alles gut geht 
gibts dann neue Bilder. Haltet mir bitte die Daumen  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Hier werden einige stutzen, aber für meine Zwecke reicht diese
> Folienart vollkommen aus. Kostenpunkt 4 x 12 Meter 70 Euro.



  :beeten     wau,.. jau,.. ich bin dabei     beim "wundern"  

Ich hätte es nicht gemacht..  ich hätte zumindest für 50m2 200Euro spendiert,.. ist doch bei der Aktion eh das günstigste ??

Mir wäre die "Kiste zu heiss",.. du hast doch ein tolles Haus,..
kann das Wasser bei Undichtigkeit nicht in den Keller eindringen(oder gibt es garkeinen, oder ist das Haus in einer "Wanne" gebaut).

Ansonsten wird das vor dem Haus sicher ein toller "show" Garten  

Wie tief bist du denn gekommen, sieht nicht allzutief aus (klar ein Koiteich sollte das ja auch nicht werden    )
Wird bestimmt der "Einstieg zur Sucht" und dann kommt noch ein Monster-Teich hinter das Haus  

mfG. Micha


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Micha,

mit dem Wasser kann nix passiern, meine weiße Wanne steht eh ca.
70 cm im Wasser. 200 Euro für eine 1mm Folie? Die hätte ich gerne.
Die Gewächshausfolie ist stärker und besser als die handelsüblichen
dünnen Teichfolien, hat zudem den Vorteil, das man an steilen Stellen
sollte das Substrat abrutschen, man die Folie nicht sieht, aber den 
schönen Kies darunter. 

Den "Monsterteich" rechts und hinter dem Haus und drei kleinere
gibts schon, das wo "in Planung" steht ist jetzt noch die Zugabe.

Die ganze Anlage sieht dann so aus:







Wie tief das ganze wird kann ich erst morgen nach dem verfüllen sagen,
schätze mal 1 guter Meter. Da das Grundwasser stetige 4° C hat läuft
das ganze auch im Winter und bleibt nahezu eisfrei.

Kois kommen bei mir eh nicht in Frage, hab 12 andere Fischarten und
Edelkrebse.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha,
> mit dem Wasser kann nix passiern, meine weiße Wanne steht eh ca.
> 70 cm im Wasser. 200 Euro für eine 1mm Folie? Die hätte ich gerne.
> Die Gewächshausfolie ist stärker und besser als die handelsüblichen
> ...


Hallo Andy,.
hatte vorher nicht dein Album und deinen "weissen Entenjäger" gesehen.   

Na, dann wirst du schon wissen, wie du den Vorgarten verschönerst  
PS: mit Wanne, meinte ich nicht "abwertend" dein Haus,  sondern hatte Wanne gesagt, weil ich das vom Namen nach
von einem Bekannten kenne, der am Haus einen Grundwasserspiegel hat, der höher ist als  der Keller.
Da ist das Haus und Keller in einer komplett wasserdichten "Wanne" hochgezogen.

zur Folie nochmal ?!  eine "einfache" sogar grüne PVC Folie bekommt man doch für um die 4-5 Euro/m2 mit 1mm Dicke ?!
=> die durchsichtige PVC Folie wird doch sicher nicht lange durchsichtig bleiben (ähnlich Plastik-Schläuchen in Wasser).

Zudem stelle ich mir das recht rutschig vor,.. rutscht da nicht alles und jedes eh in den Teich ??

Ich finde es persönlich immer am besten, wenn man garkeine Folie sieht (UV Schutz) und den Boden mit Ufermatte und z.B. natürlicher mit Sand abdeckt.

Bring mal gerne zukünftig weitere Bilder, aber sichere auch noch die anderen vom demnächst gelöschtem Album. 

mfG. Micha


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Micha,

das mit der "weißen Wanne" hab ich nicht abwertend aufgefasst,
bei uns nennt man einen wasserdichten Keller so  

Abdecken der Folie ist eh klar und wurde heute gemacht.
Allerdings mit gewaschenem Kies 5-16mm. Jetzt siehts
schon ganz gut aus, fehlen nur noch im Früjahr die Pflanzen.

Auf den Bildern ist das "Becken" noch nicht voll, weitere 
Bilder gibts morgen wenns wieder hell ist  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

So...fertig  

Jetzt freu ich mich aufs Frühjahr zum bepflanzen...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## katja (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

hallöle!
also mir gefällts sehr gut, sieht  aus!!


----------



## Dodi (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Moin Andy,

sieht echt gut aus! 
So einen Vorgarten hat auch nicht jeder...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Sieht sehr schön aus, aber bei der Lage hätte ich Angst das mir irgendwelche Leute dort etwas hereinschmeißen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Ich finds auch Toll  und mit Pflanzies wirds noch viel viel schöner aussehen  

hoffe nur das du nicht so viel Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung hast da die Wasseroberfläche ja sehr groß ist.

dies würde mich wirklich mal interessieren wieviel du so pro monat an wasser nachfüllen musst


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

@ all:

Dankeschön ))))))))
Freut mich wenns Euch gefällt.
In Natura kommts natürlich noch besser
als auf Fotos, aber das kennt man ja.
Das Wasser ist inzwischen glasklar.

*Beim angehängten Video kann man sichs
schon ganz gut vorstellen wies plätschert*  

@ Uwe: in unserer Gegend wohnen zum Glück nur 
anständige Menschen und wenn doch einer was 
reinwirft werf ich zurück  

@ Ralf: Wasser läuft ja eh ständig nach und es ist
kein geschlossenes System, sondern wird wie gesagt
aus dem Oberflächengrundwasser gespeist.

Die immer laufende Pumpe ist natürlich der kleine
Luxus, aber das hab ich bei Filteranlagen oder
ähnlichen Systemen ja auch. Man gönnt sich ja
sonst nix  .

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Inken (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Andy!

Wirklich klasse!  Sieht super aus! 

So ein Vorgarten würde mir auch gut stehen...


----------



## fbschroeder (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Moinsen,
das finde ich ziemlich cool. Super gemacht.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## robsig12 (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Ja hat was. Jetzt bist Du ja eigentlich kein Hausherr mehr, sondern ein Burgherr wegen dem Wassergraben:haium deine Burg.


----------



## schrope (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hi!

Wow, sieht echt super aus! 

Mach doch mal ein Video von deiner gesamten Anlage.

Hab ich das richtig mitbekommen das von diesem Teich über einen Bachlauf die nächsten Teiche gespeist werden, oder sind die extra?

Super Anlage! 

MfG, Peter


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo zusammen,

einige Zeit ist vergangen und ich würde mein Projekt 
sozusagen als fertig betrachten. Pflanzen sind drin
und so siehts jetzt aus:

Der mit Grundwasser gespeiste Teich







Der anschließende Bachlauf






und von unten






Hier findet Ihr ein Video von heute morgen unter 
den Krebsscheren. Besatz Goldrotfedern, __ Shubunkin,
Sarasa und __ Wimpelkarpfen, viel Spaß:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISrFg-WCmK0

Gruß
Andy


----------



## robsig12 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Andy,

Teich hat sich schön entwickelt. 

Leider funktioniert der Link zu Youtube nicht. Schade:crazy


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Robert,

bei mir funzt der link, probiers doch nochmal 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## bodo61 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Cooles Video, ganz schön Betrieb. Die Fledermäuse sind toll.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Andy,

toll geworden ! 

Und das Video - einfach super


----------



## robsig12 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> bei mir funzt der link, probiers doch nochmal
> 
> ...



Hallo Andy, funzt jetzt.

Hast Du Dir die Feldermausfische wegen der Algen gekauft? 
Bringt es etwas gegen die Algen?


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Servus Andy

Danke für deinen Zustandsbericht 

Sehr schön, gefällt mir sehr 

Hoffe, wenn deine Zeit es erlaubt, dich wieder öfters hier zu lesen :beeten1

Ps.: Wie gehts deiner Truppe ? Seid ihr oft auf Tour ? auch in Österreich ?


----------



## Barbor (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Andy


Da könnt ja echt neidisch werden, bei deiner Anlage

Und das Video


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Robert,

die Wimpler haben sich nach dem Einsetzen
tatsächlich umgehend an die Algen gemacht,
seitdem putzen Sie fleissig Stein für Stein.
Am Futter für die anderen Fische zeigen
Sie keinerlei Interesse. Die Hauptsache
aber ist, daß die __ Wimpelkarpfen total schön
sind. Hab hier noch ein Video vom Einsetzen
in meinem anderen Teich:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfKztUNUKHo

------------------------------------------------

Servus Helmut,

der Band gehts gut, sind ganz schön unterwegs.
Im Mai war Gauderfest im Zillertal, die nächsten
Österreich Gastspiele sind dann am 31.7 in
Kitz zur Almrauschparty und am 8.8 in St.Anton
am Arlberg zum Musikfest. Ich hoffe Dir gehts
auch gut 

------------------------------------------------

Hallo Ulli,

vielen Dank 
------------------------------------------------

Freut mich wenns Euch gefällt, einer meiner Träume
wurde Wirklichkeit 

Liebe Grüße Euch allen,
Andy


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Servus Andy

Schön Dich wieder zu lesen 

Habe gerade erfahren ...
24.06.09, RBB, 20:15 "Kein schöner Land" mit Günter Wewel
... seid Ihr zu sehen 

Freue Mich schon darauf und werde ich natürlich aufzeichnen 

Deine Österreich Termine kann ich leider nicht verfolgen 

Aber wir werden uns sicher zum nächsten .... in München treffen, aber spätestens zum TT 2010, hoffe ich doch 

Und ja, uns gehts gut


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Servus Helmut,

ahhh....RBB wiederholt mal wieder, das ist doch schön 
Das war ein irrer Dreh auf dem Schiff am Chiemsee, zum
Schluß bei strömendem Regen 

Wenns die Bandtermine zulassen komme ich gerne mal zum TT,
mal schaun obs klappt.

Selbstverständlich meinte ich mit ob es Dir gut geht natürlich Euch 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

 wie hast du das Viedeo aufgenommen,..

mit einer Digicam im Tauch-Gehäuse oder nen "anderes" Glas-Aquarium im Teich gestellt und da die Cam rein??

toll das die Folie hält 

mfG. MIcha


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Micha,

hab eine Olympus 850 SW, die ist bis 3m wasserdicht.

Die Folie ist einwandfrei und das Konzept mit dem verdichteten
Lehmboden geht auf. Der Wasserstand ist im Moment höher als
der Folienrand, da weniger versickert, als die Pumpe nachbringt.

Bin echt richtig happy 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*



Habe auch die Olympus 1030SW,..

muss mal gucken, wie man die Viedeos so "Speicher"-Klein kriegt,..
(fehlt nur eine Dauer-Netzwerkverbindung zur Live-Cam  )

mfG aus NRW Germany


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Mein video hat über 50MB, aber you tube ist das egal


----------



## unicorn (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

ich bin echt begeistert von dieser Anlage!
Aber was, wenn mal ein Kind übern Zaun klettert und in den Teich fällt?
Hat den ganzen Tag jemand ein Auge darauf?


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Manuela,

ein Kind, daß über einen 84 cm hohen Zaun ohne Querstrebe
klettern kann, kann in einem 50cm tiefen Teich stehn 

Es geht auch an 2 Seiten ganz flach raus, schon wegen meiner
2 Westis die da nach dem Gassi gehn gern mal ein Bad nehmen.

In den letzten 8 Jahren hats noch kein Kind probiert. Hab auch
noch nie ein Kind in gefährdetem Alter ohne Begleitung in unserer
Gegend gesehn.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## unicorn (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

alles klar Andy 

war ja nur so ein mütterlicher Gedanke


----------



## HaMaKi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Andy,

Teich und Bachlauf sind echt schön geworden und passen toll zur Umgebung   Vielen Dank auch für den Link zum Video; macht Spaß!

Gruß  Marita


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Marita,

vielen Dank, Eure Anlage ist aber auch sehr schön 

Insgesamt sind es 3 Videos bei you tube.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

ich würde ja ehrlich gesagt auch noch gerne weitere Bilder vom Hauptteich hinter dem Haus sehen,.. 

so eine tolle Gesamtanlage ist sicher interessant...

 mfg. micha


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Micha,

aber gerne, aktuelle Bilder von heute 9.00 Uhr:

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

 Wirkt auch alles sehr stimmig und natürlich,..
hast du da auch nur die einfache Folie genutzt ?

ist der Pfanzen-Kiesfillterteil, etwas oberhalb vom Wintergarten,,..?
oder sieht man ihn auch auf den Bildern,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Steffi0710 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Wirklich supertoll 

Da wird man richtig neidisch  ........ und wünscht sich
auch viiiieel Platz für solche Objekte.

Die Steine in Deinem Hauptteich sind toll, hast Du sie "hoch gemauert"
(bin ein völlig ahnungsloser Anfänger )

LG
Steffi


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Micha,

Hauptteich und Pflanzenfilter sind mit schwarzer
dicker Teichfolie, Stärke weiß ich nicht mehr genau.

Der Pflanzenfilter schließt an den Teich an, von da gehts
dann über einen Felsturz runter zu den 2 kleinen Teichen.
Mann sieht kaum das Wasser vor lauter Pflanzen 
(siehe Bilder)

Hallo Steffi,

die Bachsteine sind nicht gemauert, sondern nur gelegt und
mit Kies hinterfüllt, somit tobt hinter den Steinen das Leben
der kleinen Tiere. Auch Fische und Krebse können sich in den
vielen Spalten und Höhlen prima verstecken. 
Von oben fotografiert ist das gar nicht so steil wie es auf den
vorherigen Bildern aussieht (letztes Bild)

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Steffi0710 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Andi,

also Teichfolie und dann Kies und Steine drauf. Richtig?

Wir haben im nahegelegenen Miniteich ein paar __ Molche, die wären von dieser
Lösung sicherlich auch begeistert.

Aber Deine Anlage ist wirklich supertoll - solltest Du mal an "schöner Garten"
schicken, hätte einen Preis verdient 

Schöne Pfingsten
LG
Steffi


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Steffi,

genau, Folie und dann Steinreihe für Steinreihe gelegt
und nach jeder Reihe mit Gemisch aus 3 Kiesstärken 
hinterfüllt. Unter der Folie ist natürlich noch ein Flies
und Sand.

Freut mich wenn Dir die Wasserlandschaft gefällt.
Einen Preis hab ich erst vorher wieder bekommen.
Gleichzeitiges baden von 6 Amseln, 2 Kohlmeisen 
und 2 Rotschwänzchen in 3 Meter Entfernung
von mir. Schönere Preise gibts nicht. Hier ist noch
das Badevideo vom Winter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19792
 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Steffi0710 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo nochmal,

na, da ist bei dir ja immer was los 

So ein schön angelegter Garten gibt einem schon eine Menge,
Entspannung pur.

Noch einen sonnigen Tag
Steffi


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Ja, da gehts immer rund 

Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von heute,

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

heute gibts mal Bilder von oben bei strömendem Regen,
hoffentlich wirds bals wieder sonnig :beeten

Gruß
Andy


----------



## kleinmolli70 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

superschön geworden , so hätte ich es auch gern ums haus herum :-( 

also wann kommst du bei mir weiter machen ? bei dir bist du ja nun fertig oder ?


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

hallo Molli,

fertig ist man nie wirklich 

...und nachdem mir gestern 6 Koi zugelaufen sind,
wirds Zeit für die Planung von Teich #6 

Wenn Du halt nicht sooooooooo weit weg wärst
dann könnte ich schon Nachbarschaftshilfe
anbieten 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hier mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder.
Nach 1 Monat kann man sagen den 6
zugelaufenen Kois gehts sichtlich gut
und sie verstehn sich prima mit Ihren
Shubi, Sarassa und Goldrotfeder Freunden 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Servus Andy

Darüber freue ich mich riesig  

Und ... wie schaut es mit der Quali des Wassers bisweilen aus 

Denke das es noch keine bedenken gibt


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Helmut,

unser Oberflächengrundwasser ist nachwievor sehr gut,
ist scheinbar im Innenstadtbereich nicht der Belastung
ausgesetzt wie andernorts wo viele Felder oder ähnl.
sind.
Da es etwas härter ist als das Wasser im stehenden 
Teich steckt es auch die vielen Gewitter und Regen-
güsse gut weg.
Was immer noch auffällt, Pflanzen und Fischwachstum
gehen rasanter als im normalen Teich. Auch die Farben
der Fische sind kräftiger.
Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich meinem anderen Teich
auch einen stetigen Grundwasserzulauf gönne.

Viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## JoCollet (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hi. Sieht richtig klasse aus, mir gefällt die Kombination aus Kies und grossen Felsen sehr gut...Tolles Projekt, super Idee...

Hast du keine Angst das dir da mal'n "Gönner" ne Chlor-Tablette einwirft da du ja anscheinend deine Hauptteichanlage mit dem Wasser speißt und was von Edelkrebsen sagtest....


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Danke...in unserer Gegend gibts nur brave Leute
und alle mögen sich 

Sonst hätt ich damals auch nicht so nen niedrigen
Zaun gebaut.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo sieht echt super aus da könnt ihr stolz sein wenn noch Pflanzen drin sind und ein paar Fische schwimmen.
:smoki


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Dankeschön 

@ JoCollet: hab mir Dein Album angesehn,
der Teich ist sehr schön 

@ Schlitzohr64: auch ein schöner Teich,
vor allem der Sprungturm ist stark 

Bischen bedenken hatte ich am Anfang auch, 
aber grade die Kids in unserer Gegend sind
eher interessiert und finden den Vorgarten
cool. Bis auf ein paar Ringelblumen Blüten,
mit denen ein kleines Mädchen die Fische
füttern wollte  kam noch nie was über
den Zaun...und da sind ja auch noch meine 
2 aufmerksamen "Wächter" 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## i<3koi (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

ui schöner teich und spitzen koi


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2010)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Servus Andy

Na wie geht`s .... hoffe doch sehr gut .....

Schon lange nix von Dir gehört ....

Ist der Teich gut über den Winter gekommen


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Helmut,

war schon länger nicht mehr da,
daher erst jetzt meine Antwort.

Der Teich und seine Bewohner
kam sehr gut über den Winter.
Die Anlage war nicht einmal zu-
gefroren. Viel Futter brauch ich
halt, weil die Kois den ganzen
Winter durchfressen 

Vor 2 Tagen hab ich übrigens
die ersten 2 Krebse wieder
gesehn, die ich im Oktober
2008 eingesetzt als Sömmerlinge
eingesetzt habe. Sind schon
ca. 6cm groß *freu*. Hab einen
für´s Foto gefangen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hi Andy,

schön, Dich mal wieder zu lesen 

und schön, das es den Krebsen gut geht! 

Wie haben sich Deine Fledermausfische entwickelt? Gibt es da auch ein Foto-Update?


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Christine,

die Wimpler sind inzwischen ungefähr doppelt so
groß. Bei Regen wie heute verstecken sich die
Süssen meist unter den Pflanzen, aber ich bin
kurz ins Wasser um 2 auf Film zu bannen. Die
sind so zutraulich und kennen so gut wie keine
Angst 

Hier der Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GifS01mAd3Q

Liebe Grüße
Andy


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Andy,

die sind ja süüüüüüüüüß !


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

definitiv...die machen so viel Freude und
grasen natürlich fleissig Algen


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Heut gibts mal 3 neue Bilder von Heute,
hat sich doch ganz schön verwachsen in 
1 1/2 Jahren 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## DaniJeep (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Andi!
Schöööön! Ist das Lanzelot, der so schön seine Hinterseite zeigt auf dem 3. Bild? 
Viele liebe Grüße
Dani und Rainer


----------



## CoolNiro (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Dani und Rainer,

ja, das ist Lanzelot, hier ist er auch auf
ein par Bildern zu sehn:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25422/page-22

Heute hab ich Ihn mit den anderen beim Sonnenbaden abgelichtet 
Er ist schon ein ganz braver und steht zur Zeit voll auf Seidenraupen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## DaniJeep (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Andi!
Das freut mich riesig, dass es ihm so gut geht! Ist er denn noch etwas gewachsen? Und hat er die dicke Backe noch?
LG Dani


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt: Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Dani,

ein bischen ist er glaub ich schon noch gewachsen,
das dicke Bäckchen ist weg. Man bildet sich ja sowas
auch gerne ein, aber wenn er mit einem kleineren
auf einen Futterstick zuschmimmt hat man immer
das Gefühl er lässt den kleineren den Vortritt.
Ein ganz ein lieber halt 

Gruß
Andy


----------

